# 2009 AWDF Championship



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello Gang,

Just wondering how many of you are planning on heading out? Competing, supporting, spectating, etc.?
I plan on trialing for the IPO2.

Anyone else? 
Julie


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm entered for IPO3.....see you there Julie


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm doing the video coverage...good luck to both of you.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool! I think there will be a nice crowd there from New England.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck to all! I hope they post results during the trial so we can keep updated.

http://www.2009awdf.com/eventinfo.html

Shelly, are your video's going to be posted somewhere so we can see? [-o<


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm sure the breed organization clubs have been very busy (i.e. USA with the Seiger Show).. but just wanted to know if anyone from USA has gotten their new AWDF approved socre books back yet.

Thanks
Julie


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be there, good luck to the competitors..Frank we'll have to get a beer..And I hope I get to catch that rocket again..

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Tina, I post short clips of the videos I do on my website...I try to get the highlights of the top three finishers or similar as quickly as I can. 

(I'll be hurrying for this event too, as I have to drive out to Denver, CO to photograph the DVG Nationals just a couple weeks later)

http://www.shellshots.com/videoservice.htm


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Super Shelly! Thanks! :-D


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Tina Rempel said:


> Good luck to all! I hope they post results during the trial so we can keep updated.
> 
> http://www.2009awdf.com/eventinfo.html
> 
> Shelly, are your video's going to be posted somewhere so we can see? [-o<


Under Construction Boath the compeditors page and results page what a lame deal is this go through all the trouble of puting on a national event and cant maintain the web site for the rest of the world to see :-?


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Its hard to have results when the trial HAS NOT STARTED..Also Comp list is hard to put up when cut off date IS NOT FOR TWO MORE DAYS..Lame is when you speak without Knowing what is up..

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Clark Niemitalo said:


> Its hard to have results when the trial HAS NOT STARTED..Also Comp list is hard to put up when cut off date IS NOT FOR TWO MORE DAYS..Lame is when you speak without Knowing what is up..
> 
> Clark Niemitalo


 :-s WTF :-#:lol: Oh fuk sakes that was stupid :lol:


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Call it like I see it..

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Clark Niemitalo said:


> Call it like I see it..
> 
> Clark Niemitalo


No argument :-# Your missing a excellent opportunity at having some great fun at my experience.I'll just move on :grin: You may be catching my dog sooner than later


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Julie 
I'll be there with my RS Enya ... entering in IPO3

Mike, 
The AWDF asked it's member clubs to set thier own deadlines and late entry dates.

All the clubs have to have their packet of entries in to the AWDF Secretary by May 9th.
So I think after that things on the website will move forward.

Clark
Looking forward to seeing you!

Cheers
Michelle


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Clark,

Come on - pick on Mike


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

HEY Clark

Looking forward to Both....as long as it is as good a catch as last time  

Frank


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Schreiber, Nice one. Very much the Emillio right now. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Schreiber, Nice one. Very much the Emillio right now. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


Ha didn't take you long to get a whiff of dead crow god damn coyote :evil:


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Relax and have fun Mike cause i got more if needed.. Dont worry know matter how i feel about someone i am always fair to the dog in trials strog but fair..LOL

It will be good to see you michelle..

Frank I always do my best..

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

I know...That's all anyone can ask...


Frank


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Frank: did you get your AWDF approved scorebook back yet? I'm sure the USA office is buried in Seiger show paperwork.. but I know of someone that got hers back already and she sent it in a week after I did...

maybe it's a sign ... 


Julie


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope...I have not got mine back yet.....


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay. Thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Ha didn't take you long to get a whiff of dead crow god damn coyote 

You smell like what ?? I recommend a shower. HA HA


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks as if, from the info on the AWDF website, there about 90 entries in all...


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah. Is going to be a big trial for sure


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Julie Blanding said:


> Hello Gang,
> 
> Just wondering how many of you are planning on heading out? Competing, supporting, spectating, etc.?
> I plan on trialing for the IPO2.
> ...


Good luck to you and any one else from WDF competing


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with you here Mike good luck to all the competitors..Not only to have a good trial but safe trip there and back..I will be one of the helpers so if I do not know you come say hi...Even you Pokey!!!!

Clark


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Clark and Mike!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Clark and Mike 

Julie


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

And good luck to the helpers for a safe event...90 dogs in 2 1/2 days is going to be a very big and very tiring job...
so Thank You in advance for stepping up.....


Frank


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.2009awdf.com/competitors.html


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

One of the helpers Chris Becher broke his leg Sunday


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> One of the helpers Chris Becher broke his leg Sunday


Wow, that sucks. I hope he is going to be okay. I wish him a speedy recovery.
Julie


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Julie Blanding said:


> Wow, that sucks. I hope he is going to be okay. I wish him a speedy recovery.
> Julie


Yeah me to I'm sure Chris has been looking forward to working this event hes really bummed he.
I was hoping he would be catching my dog in June for his 1


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> One of the helpers Chris Becher broke his leg Sunday


That is bad. I hope he is OK. 

That is what happened to Carl Smith 1 week before the WDC in Nashville. He broke his ankle in 3 plcaes. He was going to compete at the WDC (his dog is VERY good) and be one of the helpers at the WDA.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I heard that Phil and Master won with a score of 291 (98-95-98 ). Can anybody confirm the results?

The final results aren't posted on the AWDF website yet.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Phil and Master won it. 291

Jimmy Honda came in 2nd.

3rd was possibly Ivan with 286 or 287


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Just listen to a voice mail........


Phil Hoelcher - A98-B95-C98 =291 
James Honda- A99-B92-C96=287
Mark Nitinsky- A99-B93-C95=287


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Full results are now up at the nationals web site. Make sure you hit refresh!

Thank you to whoever put them up.

Laura
P.S. Is it just me, or are they really hard to read?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Not just you...I had a hard time reading them also!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be keeping an eye out on youtube, but if anybody comes across videos to Master and Phil's performance, can you post them?


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Master's performance was incredible. Coming from someone that watched it in person, it was amazing. The power was very impressive, but the clarity in the dog's work was what really had me. Wow.

Some great dogs this weekend. Thanks to all the helpers, track layers, volunteers. A well run event.
Hopefully my dog will cap just a tad better next time. 

Julie


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Julie Blanding said:


> Master's performance was incredible. Coming from someone that watched it in person, it was amazing. The power was very impressive, but the clarity in the dog's work was what really had me. Wow.


Agggh...yer killin' me! I so badly wanted to drive down there to see him in person, but I couldn't. Master is the sire to my dog Juice and I wanted to see him work.



> Hopefully my dog will cap just a tad better next time.
> 
> Julie


Hey - it takes a lot of guts (and preparation!) to sign up for an event like that! You certainly deserve credit for that!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

It's always good to get what you pay fore


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Mike: true. I would of liked just a weee taller grass though. Would of traded spots with any of the IPO3s...
wish I had tall grass instead 

Oh well. Nothing you can do about it! Acknowledge, move on. I know my dog and I will be back again!
Got a SUPER critique from the protection judge 8) that made the trip worth it.

Julie


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Laura:

this is better on the eyes then on the AWDF website....

http://www.quinebaugschutzhund.org/ResultsFinal.pdf


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Laura:
> 
> this is better on the eyes then on the AWDF website....
> 
> http://www.quinebaugschutzhund.org/ResultsFinal.pdf


Wow.....so much easier to read!


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Do they sell any retail video of the whole event?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

On another forum I read that there was a torrential down pour and thunder storm during Mark and Joker's obedience. They ended up with a 62/97/98. I would love to see a video of their part B and C.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is Laura Copalla and Fanta's OB in the torrential downpour and thunderstorm:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0RnoY57cU0
Just unbelievable conditions, truly a test!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Here is Laura Copalla and Fanta's OB in the torrential downpour and thunderstorm:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0RnoY57cU0
> Just unbelievable conditions, truly a test!


What a shitty way to end a decent routine in very bad conditions. As I mentioned in a earlier response in a different thread the forth phase in Schutzhund LUCK


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Mark's obedience was incredible! Of course, I missed Fabian's obedience routine. I am a HUGE fan of this guy. Saw him at the regionals last year and was blown away by their performance. 

Laurie and Fanta did a great job! Very attentive heeling. A few mistakes that cost a lot of points. Not that I would know anything about that...  I am a little biased towards bi-color GSDs  Great Job Laurie!!

Julie


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> As I mentioned in a earlier response in a different thread the forth phase in Schutzhund LUCK



You got that right!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks, Mario, for the easy-to-read results. Does anybody know who got Helper's Choice?
Also, I was curious why the results have placements for all, and then placements for HOT.
I can appreciate it and be curious at the same time, right?? 

Laura
P.S. Congratulations to all who stepped onto the trial field!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> What a shitty way to end a decent routine in very bad conditions. As I mentioned in a earlier response in a different thread the forth phase in Schutzhund LUCK


You can say that again! I agree, they did a hell of a job in the worst of conditions. Talk about hanging in there.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Laura: Helpers favorite dog was somewhat of a tie between Nate's dog Stuka and Ron Marshall's little Pitty, RCA . They both came down the field like bullets.

I think it was the pitbull who actually walked away with the trophy though. He was so much fun to watch. I got a kick out of him during the OB practice as well. He would trot up to the hurdle and you are thinking... 'no way, is he going to make this' then he would just bound over it and clear it by a mile. Cool little dog!

I'm not sure about the HOT/Reg. Maybe Ivana just wanted to show who is HOT and how they placed in that regard. Thought it was cool it was sorted more than one way 

Julie


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any photos or videos of my dog Outbacks Jack? Obedience or Protection....Mohawk John!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Julie Blanding said:


> Laura: Helpers favorite dog was somewhat of a tie between Nate's dog Stuka and Ron Marshall's little Pitty, RCA . They both came down the field like bullets.
> 
> I think it was the pitbull who actually walked away with the trophy though. He was so much fun to watch. I got a kick out of him during the OB practice as well. He would trot up to the hurdle and you are thinking... 'no way, is he going to make this' then he would just bound over it and clear it by a mile. Cool little dog!
> 
> ...


I do not understand how RCA got the Helpers Choice...He was DQed and did not finish protection. Nothing against Rondell and RCA...This is not an attack against them as a team, or the spirit of the dog. But more an attack on the rules. Just like you cannot get high OB, TR, or PR if you do not finish the trial. I would at least suspect that you would have to finish protection in order to get Helpers Choice.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

John Wiitanen said:


> Does anyone have any photos or videos of my dog Outbacks Jack? Obedience or Protection....Mohawk John!


Congratulations on your 7th place finish and your 96 points and "v" rating in protection! So far I have not been able to find video on you tube, but I would imagine and hope someone will have taped it and will post it soon. I would really like to see both parts b & c.


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

John I have protection video..

Gunny we are allowed to pick who ever we like. There are no stipulations to the selection..Its called helper choice not nicest routine..Chris and I had a long discussion over a few dogs and it came down to heart and drive..Rons dog and Nates dog were right there together..

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Clark: Thanks for the clarification. I suspect it was fun working them both, just as I enjoyed watching them 

Here's to a great job done by all the helpers!!
from a nobody like me 

Thanks for working your butts off for our dogs
Julie


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

Helpers choice... didnt see the front half on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY8undc8NPI


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Mohawk John, I have the back half portion of your protection routine on video, when I get home, I will upload it to YouTube and post the link. Charlie P. told me his long bite was crazy so I made it a point to film it and I'm glad I did!


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, Its hard to see from behind him....Mohawk John!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's to Laurie and Fanta !!!! I have worked/trained/played soccer in rain like that and you just get to the point where you can't see with all the water in your face.

Really nice work.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Clark Niemitalo said:


> John I have protection video..
> 
> Gunny we are allowed to pick who ever we like. There are no stipulations to the selection..Its called helper choice not nicest routine..Chris and I had a long discussion over a few dogs and it came down to heart and drive..Rons dog and Nates dog were right there together..
> 
> Clark Niemitalo


That's to bad there is no criteria for selection.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

But then it would not be "helpers choice" now would it ??


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> But then it would not be "helpers choice" now would it ??


 
No, you could have some criteria....and still let the helper choose. I like the helpers choice award, it usually is not the dog I want to own, but the dog I would to get a puppy from. So, I value it. Sometimes more than HIT...and since protection scores no longer reflect the dog that brings it the most, but yet has can have the training on it to complete a routine (which states something about the dogs charcter), I really look at Helpers choice and wish I could use it as a sufficent substitute. Again, I am not questionting Rons dog, or evens Clarks Choice....he was there with the best seat in the house to make the choice. But I am questioning the rule. But in the grand scheme of things it's minor...It is what it is.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

But if there are criteria, then the choice is taken from the helpers. What if the dog they liked best didn't fit the criteria ??

What would you like to see as criteria ??


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

It is easy James the rule is HELPERS CHOICE if they pass or NOT.IT is our call..There were alot of good dogs but only a few stood ouy in our eyes..Dont complicate what is already complicated.It is that easy..
Clark


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff, I thought you did not like Sch...But now you wish to engage in a an argument about the rules...I think your confused or your looking for an argument. You said you will never compete in Sch, so you do not have to worry about it. If you cannot see what I thought was important by previous posts...well keep coming back, you'll get it...it's only the difference between a point deduction and a 30 point deduction.


And Clark...I know the rule, I do not like it, but did I not say it is what it is? That it was Minor? Again just to re-iterate. Again, I am not accusing you of acting outside the rules.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor clueless Downey, someday you will not be such a child.


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

I follow you James..You are not the only one questioning this choice because of the no out or what ever.But to make it as simple as I can, if we are given stipulations or rules to the selection then it wouldn't be a true helpers choice would it ( It would be directed outside of our choice)..Now I will tell you that the choice wasn't easy and we had 3-4 dogs we had in mind and talked about all of them closely..

Congrats to all the competitors that showed, Thanks for letting me work your dogs..

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Clark and Chris for doing a great job. here is Jack on the long bite ...I dont have the front...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X1XKknBo1E


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

John Wiitanen said:


> Thanks Clark and Chris for doing a great job. here is Jack on the long bite ...I dont have the front...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X1XKknBo1E


your link is screwed up


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

No its not! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X1XKknBo1E


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Worked for me John..Thanks John enjoyed working your boy as always..I will post my video on my you tube page when Krystin gets to it..OH by the way the front half is just as impressive..
Clark


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

WTF here is ware I end up when I click on it http://www.charter.net/


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

That's what I get too, Mike. No idea why, as the link looks correct. I had to go to his youtube site and click on the video from there to watch it:
http://www.youtube.com/user/mohawkjohn19


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> WTF here is ware I end up when I click on it http://www.charter.net/


I got it had to take a side street to get to it.
Very impressive dog looks to be good size to. Great catch I like when the helper can get them back on the ground and in the pocket and give them the what for strong and quickly.


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is Jacks front half: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BedhNXaQJLM


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.shellshots.com/eventphotos09.htm

A short highlight clip...


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice video of your boy Mohawk !
Thanks Clark and Chris you guys did a great job decoying! 
I think your helpers choice was cool. 
Enya and I will be back for sure !

Shelly Timmerman of Shellshots Photography just posted a link to some video highlights & pictures 
Video of the event is available to purchase.

Cheers
Michelle


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the vid shell for those of us who couldnt make it. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

John Wiitanen said:


> Here is Jacks front half: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BedhNXaQJLM


 
I want to see a vid of mohawks tracking. I heard he wore his Girlfriends euro joe jump suit and it was so tight he could not even bend over to get the articles.


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Michelle Testa said:


> Nice video of your boy Mohawk !
> Thanks Clark and Chris you guys did a great job decoying!
> I think your helpers choice was cool.
> Enya and I will be back for sure !
> ...


You guys give Michelle a hand... 
Not only was she showing her girl, but she stepped up to the plate when the "official" photographer's camera died and took my camera out there and got some pretty darn good shots...and those two or three flights didn't miss out on having some photos thanks to her!

Next time Tracey, next time


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> WTF here is ware I end up when I click on it http://www.charter.net/


Same here


----------

